# Is she uncomfortable?



## SkittlesOW (Aug 18, 2018)

I've had my budgie Lucy for a little over a month now and have recently started putting my hand in her cage. When I do this, she makes soft clicking noises and shakes herself. Are these bad or good signs?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi there, :welcome:

Chances are, since you’ve only had Lucy a month, and have only recently started approaching her with your hand, you’ll need to back off some, and approach in even smaller steps. Such as resting your hand just in the entry of the cage with a small piece of millet or other treat that she seems to like. Or even less than that first; just resting your hand on the base of the cage to get her used to the presence of your hand. Most budgies will not tame easily, and it takes a lot of work. Very small steps over more time than you might expect. Then some budgies ultimately will tame more or less than others. All individuals are different. 
Her body language of shaking off might be to release tension. Clicking can mean different things. It could mean stay your distance. 

We recommend that all new members read through the Stickies and Articles we provide. There is a lot of useful, also interesting information. You’ll find answers to many questions as well. If you can’t find the answer you’re looking for, we’re here. 

Enjoy .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice above. She seems comfortable with your hand so far, but since you've only had her for one month, you need to take it easy with her  

Try not to rush her into accepting your hand, and go slowly. 

We have a lot of resources here on the forums to ensure you're up to date on everything, you'll find plenty of things on taming and bonding, too! Be sure to ask if you still have questions after reading through everything. 

We'd love to meet your little one when you get a chance! 

:wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I agree with the advice given -- it is important you go very slowly and work at Lucy's pace. 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

